# How to install without windows 98 setup cd?



## chebber (Sep 5, 2004)

I only have the recover disk that came with my computer; no setup disk. Is there a way to use the recovery disk files, ie: is the setup script somewhere that could be downloaded and run somehow? I could kick myself; I formatted my hard drive and didn't realize that I couldn't install with only the recovery disk. I be stupid!


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

What is the make and model # of your Computer?
What Operating system did you have?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

we at techsupport cannot tell you how to hack or violate laws.
do you have a valid windows 98 cd key? if so i have simple instructions.


----------



## chebber (Sep 5, 2004)

Good people, I would not ask for anything illegal on these forums!

I have the authenticity code for my software. The problem is, when Windows 98 comes pre-installed on a computer, you don't get the Windows 98 setup cd; you get a "recovery cd", which does not contain the setup.exe command files. 

In my case, my computer is a NEC Ready 9905. I have a bootable floppy, in fact, I have the "ultimate boot disk" that a forum here pointed me to, and my cd is working. I can get into dos. 

I am a novice at this; I know enough to be dangerous (to myself!).


----------



## chebber (Sep 5, 2004)

I would like to add that I am grateful for the help that is provided here.

Also, I can see the WIN98.dir on my recovery cd, but without knowing how to run setup, it's worthless to me.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is obviously too late now to tell you that you should have insisted on getting a proper CD. However, since you do have a proper licence and the Key, Microsoft will send you a CD, free of charge.


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

I could not find anything specific on your 9905 but, the NECs Recovery disks do have the OS on them. Try setting your BIOS to boot from CD first and see if the Recovery program starts up when you boot. (make sure the cd is in the drive.LOL) And the floppy is not. I had a very bad experience with a HP and Recovery. It seems the BIOS or CMOS has something loaded from the factory that allows the Recovery disk to run. When that gets screwed up, no amount of shortcuts or work arounds are gonna let the disks run.


----------



## chebber (Sep 5, 2004)

You folks are awesome. I will try changing the BIOS, and if all else fails, will contact Microsoft for the actual cd (I may do that no matter what). I bought this computer at BEst Buy, and did ask 'where is my system cd?'. They told me it was on the recovery cd! 

We actually have 3 computers in our house, all working, and not one of them came with the actual system cd. They all have the mfg version of a recovery disk. Mine is a NEC, we also have a Gateway and a HP. My husband recently bought a HP laptop, and it didn't come with the actual OS disk, either. 

Bill Gates' name is invoked in our house quite often, BTW, and not in a pleasant manner! LOL


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

if you have a product id key, like the one i'm about to post (dont worry guys its not even valid or atleast i hope not since i just made it up) Product Key (on certificate of authenticity) QSDE2-SDFAS-D4ASD-QERD6-7OIUH.
That means you are in luck. Just go grab a friends win98 cd and i'll tell you where to go from there (dont worry u wont need to keep his cd, you can just copy it but i'll tell u the right way to do this).

ps best buy is gay, i got an hp with xp on it just to find there was no cd. but i know a secret for installin xp just like the secret for win98.
if you have ms and gates so much try switching to LINUX. I really love it its great.


----------



## chebber (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks very much, iXneonXi. If I had a friend's cd, what would I do with it? I have a basic, very scratched copy of win 98 first edition, borrowed from the company I work for. I tried installing it, and some of the files didn't copy (dll's from all over the place are missing). BUT if I can use that cd to get started and then get the OS off of my recovery cd, would that work? If so, at what point do I change cd's? I'm just guessing at your 'secret', can you tell? 
I actually think the OS on my NEC disk is the second edition, which I would rather have. 

I considered LINUX, but since I've never used it, and I'm not a techie by trade, only by neccesity, I decided against it. My husband would love for ME to try it, so he could see how it is. Yah, BG is a bad word around our house! lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

ok well if your new to linux try linspire, xandros, or lycoris. The best choice i would say though is mandrake. I love it. It installed easier than windows. Setting it up was a breeze. That was my first distro i ever used and i didnt even notice the difference. 
please try linux since you harddrive is already whiped anyway.

As for the windows side, all you need is a folder called Win98 or CABS, it should be filled with base.cab files e.g. base001.cab etc. It could be in either cd's. Check and see if you have a folder filled with cabs. You are in luck if you do. Both SE and 98 have this folder filled with cabs. also try a search of the cd : search: *.cab i beleive.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

chebber:
Go to this site and you may just "find" a way to use your Recovery Disk and install your system:
http://members.aol.com/don5408/aptiva.html
I have owned two IBM computers that did NOT have a full OS CD but instead had the "recovery disk". The installation can be done and without too much difficulty and I have had to do it!! Good luck to you and post back with your results so we may know of your success.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

recovery disk isnt the best way as it just starts it how it was before, if you want a clean install you have to use the cab files.


----------



## ClayInfinity (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a CD key, but not even a recovery disk! The system is registered to my name, but due to a falling out with the guy who set me up, he hasnt delivered my system disks...

So how do you get MS to send me a Win95SE CD with a registered CD key alone?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

dont worry its legal to borrow a friend's windows 98 cd if you have a legal cd key. remember all you need is to copy the cab files. just ask around.


----------



## chebber (Sep 5, 2004)

ClayInfinity said:


> I have a CD key, but not even a recovery disk! The system is registered to my name, but due to a falling out with the guy who set me up, he hasnt delivered my system disks...
> 
> So how do you get MS to send me a Win95SE CD with a registered CD key alone?


I spoke with Microsoft yesterday, and if your computer was sold to you with Windows preloaded, they will NOT send you a CD. It was part of their pricing to the computer manufacturer. They don't manufacture Windows 98 anymore, anyway. I was directed to search on the internet to find an old unused copy and buy it from someone there.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

chebber, I have to think that you never visited the link I posted above for you so that you could use your Recovery CD to reinstall windows 98!! If you use the Recovery Disk, it will simply restore your computer back to the day the computer was "born". There were several companies that chose to negotiate with MS to make use of a Recovery Disk in lieu of a full windows 98 CD. WHY?? Because it was cheaper for the maker of those computers.

BTW, the big difference between win98 and win98SE is the added USB support, the Critical Updates and ICS(Internet Connection Service----used in networking 2 or more computers). You can search for and download/install most, if not all, of the windows critical updates.
And IF you requested the free CD from MS which contains all of the Critical Updates through the latter part of 2003, you have most of the updates on it plus IE6 and WMP 9.0. The Windows Media Player can be removed thru your Control Panel in Win98 if you don't want it. If you have the disk, use it after reinstalling windows and then you can use Windows Update and install the most current updates for your system. Good luck.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

dont worry chebber and i have been pm'in and he has it under control.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

chebber, just read something interesting while I was looking through My Documents folders/files for a possible answer to your dilemma.
I don't know what your machine's hardware consists of but if you have a burner, you might consider burning a copy of your scratched windows CD and then trying to clean install windows with the burned CD copy. I read a story about that in one of my saved files that someone had success doing just that. Worth a try and, of course, you would use your Product Key when asked by the "install". If you don't have a burner, go to a friends and use their CDR-RW burner.
I would consider installing a larger hard drive for storage, if not for other reasons. 
Additionally, can you browse your Recovery CD to see what is on it? Put it into your CDROM drive and then in My Computer, double click on the CDROM drive and take a look. If it has on it what I hope is on it, then you should be able to use it to restore your computer to it's original configuration. You would, of course, have to re-install your software; etc. but you know that already--since you formatted your hard drive.
Let us know how you make out.

BTW, iXneonXi, I am not worried--not in the least. I don't have the problem SHE(not he) is having but I am also trying to help her.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

nvm ok well i told /her/ my bad how to do it via private messages. to everyone else the best way to reinstall is via putergeek.com 's method using the win98 folder filled with cabs.

its under control tho


----------

